#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  Snapchat's New Insights on Video Engagement

## Bhavya

Recently, Snapchat has shared new insights into video content engagement and response within the platform. Check out those insights below that will help you to plan your video marketing strategy for Snapchat.

----------

